# S3 HD, Lifetime, new 2TB Drive, Wireless G adapter, $339 OBO



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I've just listed a Series 3 HD with a brand new 2TB WD AV drive, Wireless G adapter (I could swap it for a Wireless N for an additional $45), good remote, component, and composite cables.

Here's the link if interested.

Series 3 HD 2TB Lifetime:up::up::up:


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I lowered the price to 329 in case anyone is interested. If that's still a bit too high, make me an offer!

Thanks,


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Sold.


----------

